# mirrolure



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

i have never used one before but hearing great things about them. The first thing is the model, there is a lot to choose from, and i will be using them from the surf and hoffuly off a yak soon. The second thing is the facorite color choise and how to retrieve them. Thanks


----------



## crazyfish77 (Mar 26, 2008)

well i don't use them much but looking at his reports SkunkApe seems to be killing the stripers with the redhead white body one


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

chartreuse "STTR". nuff said.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

tt18

or

52MR either blue or chartruesse!!!! Trout eat 'em like candy


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TT's and 52M are the same body, but the TT's have spots. The colors depend on the situation, but darker colors at night, like purple demons or night stalkers work really well, but ultimately it's up to fish what they want. I'm really like the Catch 2000's too for fishing just below the surface if fish are busting the water. Go to MirrOlure's website and order the catalog. It will give you an idea of what everything is, the weights, depths to fish them, etc. The most common ones are TT and 52M's though. You have to remember they are twitch baits too, so you kinda just twitch them along, let them sink a bit, twitch them back up, and so on. After a bit of use you get your own favorite ways of working them. Some of the more popular colors along with the ones mentioned are 11, 808, PD and NS at night, 18, 24, and 54. Those are my favorites anyway. The R in any model also designates that it has a rattle.


----------



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*52 vs TT*

The 52 and the TT are not the same body. The TT is thicker and sinks slower and has less side to side on a hard twitch. The TT is a better bait when the fish want a slow retrieve. For me the 52 will outfish the TT most of the time. I do a lot of charters for Trout and most of the time I throw a mirrolure. I think it hands down the best trout bait on the market. There is no best color for the most part. It depends on where you are fishing.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I think you meant the TT sinks faster than the 52MR?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

surf rat said:


> The 52 and the TT are not the same body. The TT is thicker and sinks slower and has less side to side on a hard twitch.


I did not know that. Interesting. I've put them side by side and they look identical, weight and length too.  Everything I've ever read indicates they are the same. I'll have to pull two out and take a look cause now my curiosity is piqued. 

I found this a while back as well. Found it pretty useful.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

crazyfish77 said:


> well i don't use them much but looking at his reports SkunkApe seems to be killing the stripers with the redhead white body one


That would be either TT11 or MR52 11

Also good numbers for the Mirrolures are11, 18, 21, 808, CHBL. 750, 704, NS and PD. Ther are also others that work well in different situations


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for that link Terry. On the favorites list it goes...:fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Thanks for that link Terry. On the favorites list it goes...:fishing:


Say it ain't so...Thought you were a meat chunker, Darren


I like em Catch 2000 myself...caught some nice trouts ( grey and specs ) stripers and them pups on em...I like the ole' reliable 'treuse and em night stalkers...

Regardin' surf rat....the man's got em dialed in...Pretty werk on them gators David..on the boat and the surf!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

S' okay Al, I thought you were a Wawa's man. Bo Jangle's indeed. 
Even got a new fangled Tica trout rod and some flouro. I will catch a fish this winter... even if it means going to Lake Anna


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*%2 vs TT*

The TT is thicker than the 52. If you hold them side by side and look at them from the top and they look the same you need to get your eyes checked.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

so thanks for all your help.. i went wadding at the cbbt last night but it was really slow..the hole time i was there i saw one fish caught and it was on cutbait. i was using the mirrolure and was the only one who got a bite. It felt nice and took straight for the bottom but when i tryed to set the hook i set the air .. But yea thanks for all your help it was my first time waden and i had a great time. but forgot to lift my elbows on the bigger swells . So i need to watch that next time. trying to go out again tonight, still thinkin bout that bite haha


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

surf rat said:


> The TT is thicker than the 52. If you hold them side by side and look at them from the top and they look the same you need to get your eyes checked.


That's the thing, I've never looked at them from the top, just laying on their sides. I looked today and you're absolutely right. Wasn't trying to argue with you, just never noticed it before.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

chefish said:


> tt18
> 
> or
> 
> 52MR either blue or chartruesse!!!! Trout eat 'em like candy


If you keep your eyes open and do a search on e-bay every now and again, there's a lady on there who puts them (the 52MR) there occasionally for like $2.49 apiece on the "buy it now" option with really reasonable shipping (searched my history and can't find her username - must've deleted that stuff out). I picked up some earlier in the fall after reading what some of the folks here on the VA board were saying and am looking forward to throwing them for specks in the inlets down in SC with them in the Spring! I've seen her put those up once since like Septemberish or whenever I picked mine up. For those interested, it'd be worth a look-see and a search every once in awhile.


----------

